# Cost to frame/drywall basement



## philly529 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a unfinished basement that is about 400 square feet. how much would I expect to pay for this to be framed out and drywall'd(including tape and mudding)

I live in philly


----------



## campos202 (Oct 21, 2008)

philly529 said:


> I have a unfinished basement that is about 400 square feet. how much would I expect to pay for this to be framed out and drywall'd(including tape and mudding)
> 
> I live in philly


Prices vary greatly depending on where you live which is related to cost of living, taxes, material cost, etc. I would just try to get four or five separate quotes to get a ballpark of what you'll be paying. The price also varies widely depending on what you want (how many rooms, lighting, etc).

I would draw up a plan of generally what you think you want and then go get some quotes.


----------



## 06bluez (Nov 3, 2009)

this is a DIY site, so you should ask somewhere else how much it would cost to not DIY...:wink:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This site is geared towards DIY, not cost estimates
Cost vary widely by location & specific job
Get several local estimates & check references

Thank you


----------

